# Anyone know the biology behind cervical mucus?



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

I am asking because it was always my understanding that egg white cervical mucus was an indicator of ovualtion. I have great ewcm every month around days 10-14 and I have 28 day cycles. However now that I am being scanned for IUI I am discovering that my O happens nowhere near this time! Talk about  confusing!  For example today is cd 16 and my follies still aren't ripe. I had brilliant cm days 9-12. I would love to know what the science behind ewcm is.
Any info would be great. Thanks a bunch and lots of luck to all.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Leah,

What a coincidence. I was told something similar yesterday by my gynaecologist. I have a 26 day cycle, with the cm on day 12 (14 days before af, seemingly classic textbook stuff), but I'm actually ovulating on day 15 or 16.
There is a brilliant book all about cm   called 'Taking Charge of Your Fertility' by Toni Weschler. I'll check it out and come back later!

Emma, x


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Emma. I will try to check out the book, I think you can get it on Amazon.

Leah


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Leah

There are lots of threads, esp on Ask A Nurse if you want to flick back through them on this subject - heres just one of many for you:-
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,27670.0.html


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Also
http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/cervical-mucus.html


----------



## Leah (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the references Nikki.


----------

